# I need a serial, killer....



## Jpq (2/9/16)

My wife has become an addict, obviously of vaping as most of us are.

That is not the problem.

She is a serial trader...lets have that sink in...

She started of with A Smok stick one, those Ijust kits on steroids,
But the Tfv4 Mini wasn't going to be enough, for a noob, that just quit the mini twisp thingy.No She needed an Avo 24. 

That was it, perfect, bliss.

A week later i sold my ijust2 mini and upgraded to my Hpriv with the normal Kit included atty.

I thought excellent, we should be fine Vape hardware wise for at least 6 months... 
Sadly mistaken.
Sad miscalculation.
My bad.

She started hogging the Priv to such an extent that i started filling her smok stick with my juice...
Short argument later... She will Sell the stick to fund something bigger.


The following day i come home after a long day of work and here she sits, smiling, but you you know THAT smile, like when a Cat stole the milk, or Habana sticks the intercept. Ja that one.
She informs me she traded the stick for an istick something with a melo tank.

Im sort off impressed, i mean she is vaping for a week and she is making plans. and i dont have to get involved.

The next day i come home and there is RX200s with # batteries and a charger and a smok tfv4 and sleeves and a whole lotta stuff.

Being minister of Finance in our house, i start worrying, and shaking and sweating, what happened to our Treasury now???

She sold the istick added R200 and got The Rx200 kit she says, smiling, again, not like a cat that stole milk, more like a cat that found the cow....

Being a mad mathematician i start calculating how injured the treasury is, but find we are only R200 in deeper than before it all.

3 Days, it went chilled for three full days, then she came and fluttered her eyes at me, "don't you want to trade me your hpriv for the Rx?" 

Now i know a lot of you guys are smiling now, for most guys that's a pretty good deal, but, i love my Priv, and Ive had it for a week and a day. it still smells, like the first time my juice leaked all over it.
"Sorry my Angel i don't like Rx" i told her and a bit of me died inside,or went back into hiding, it was that same part that sold the super bike, that also didn't buy the V6 but went for the more economic car.

The next morning i could see she was still disappointed , but she would have to suck it up and deal.

After work i came home to find her smiling, again... but i saw the Rx still sitting on the couch.
About 2hours later a ring on the doorbell and here enters someone, with an H-priv, They start inspecting each others devices immediately, and after 2 minutes swap tip and tricks, the guy is out the door and my wife, she got the Hpriv she wanted.

Doing the math i sit there, Smok Stick = R x.xx
Swapping for istcik= R 0.00
Selling I stick and buying Rx200 = R200.00
Thus Rx.xx plus 200
And a full swap for the Hpriv,
My wife's Hpriv albeit second hand cost about R300.00 less than mine but, included 4 batteries and a charger.

I sat there not sure how i felt, but worrying a little bit, glad as hell that we were married and she couldn't start trading me,

She sat there very proud of herself.

So it has been two weeks, and she really haven't been complaining or anything , until she saw the sigelei 213 at vapecon. I actually wanted to buy it for a backup, she started smiling and i could see the gears shifting into action faster than in a Vin Diesel movie.
We got home and she went to the pc, browsing around, every time i come into the room, she minimizes and then i hear some muted conversations.
When she went to feed the puppies a bit later i sneaked in and low and Behold- She was watching reviews of the Sig...

She has a problem guys, she is a *serial* trader,and i need to* kill* this, because every time she trades she is using my Priv for a while....and im left stranded... And she cant possibly keep swapping and getting great deals....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 15


----------



## Huffapuff (2/9/16)

I don't know - maybe you should harness her powers for your own good. See if she can work a few upgrades for you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (2/9/16)

Women.. u can't live with them... u can't live without them  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/9/16)

She will probably begin DIY liquids in the next week at this rate


----------



## Jpq (2/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> She will probably begin DIY liquids in the next week at this rate


She is not allowed to touch my diy stash!!!!! 
But Knowing her, i might be trading my secret recipe for a state secret before months end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (2/9/16)

Hahahaha,

Good Story !
To bad it is more like a Sigelei 155 but is nice and compact solid mod.
And I agree, use that serial trade killer to your benefit


----------



## PsyCLown (2/9/16)

Hahaha, that is brilliant!

However I would be wary of the H-Priv vs Sigelei 213... I'd personally rather stick to the H-Priv.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (2/9/16)

Enjoyed your post a lot. Thanks.

You know she is working her way to a squonker with a descent BF atty. Buy her one now and skip the 13 deals in-between.
You can make up your losses by braaing soya chops, drinking concentrates instead of sodas, saving on washing by inverting your underwear and using it the next day, and so forth. 
I totally understand your wifes' craving for new mods because she is a flavour chaser and hence on the pathway of achieving total budd-bliss.


----------



## Pixstar (2/9/16)

Jpq said:


> My wife has become an addict, obviously of vaping as most of us are.
> 
> That is not the problem.
> 
> ...


She's a keeper, hold onto her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (2/9/16)

Great writeup @Jpq
I think its great you have a partner that enjoys the vaping to the max
Just keep an eye on the Treasury... Lol  that was a classic chirp in your post
Methinks you need a good backup device for yourself incase her trading leaves you device-less

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (3/9/16)

I wish my wife was into vaping like that. Then I would not have to hide my addiction to acquiring vaping material. I have a bad case of "VAD" AKA -- "Vaporiser acquisition disorder." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jpq (3/9/16)

Update on the story today my Fellow vapers,

She is smiling again, she bought the sig....
If anyone wants a H-priv, please feel free to contact me


----------

